# "soap loaf" trademarked????



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.change.org/petitions/petition-to-challenge-the-trademarked-term-soap-loaf-cancel-the-registration-of-the-trademark-soap-loaf?share_id=eFsYFKLlfv&utm_campaign=autopublish&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition

Lil has posted this on FB. Not sure why someone would try to trademark such a common term.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

The lady has removed the request for trademark.


----------

